# PSE Bow ?



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I just bought a PSE Mach X X1 Bow, probably should have asked around a bit before I bought it but It seemed like a good price. I didn't have the money to buy a top of the line bow right now, But I was due for a new one. I have been shooting the same one since high school (I'm 26). I killed plenty of deer with it but I want to be more confident out to 50 yards or so. I spent $375 for the bare bow. The specs on it looked pretty good but I was just wondering if anyone has used or looked at this bow, and what they think of it. Any info would be great, thanks.


----------

